# Finally a redfish



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Took the kayak to the mouth of the Mobjack. Anchored off near shore and soaked some peeler crab. Landed a 17-1/2 " red with one of the prettiest blue tails I've ever seen. Sorry about not posting pics of my fish but I dont know how from a cell phone. Seems to be plenty of skates around also. Good luck all.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nothing like catching a red from a kayak. Congrats!


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice. Congrats on the red. Like stated; great to catch one from a yak.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes sir. I finally figured out posting pics. Just wanted to share. Thank you for your response. I was all around some trout Sunday afternoon but couldn't hook up. Wind was ridiculous.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice one! I caught my 1st saltwalter fish of the year Father's Day and was glad it turned out to be a red. I caught three that day & they all had the most vibrant blue tails I have ever seen as well. I wonder what thats all about.


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

rwh said:


> Nice one! I caught my 1st saltwalter fish of the year Father's Day and was glad it turned out to be a red. I caught three that day & they all had the most vibrant blue tails I have ever seen as well. I wonder what thats all about.
> View attachment 66961


I read up on this once before and biologists have come to the conclusion, at least most, that the color from blue green algae accumulates in their tails from consuming forage that eats a lot of the algae. It's quite a sight, I've yet to catch one with a blue tail.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks brob757. I've heard that as well. Good to hear from you rwh. It's been a while. Hope to see some more pics soon.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes Courage it has been a while. Life got in the way of fishing for me pretty much all season last year. I think it's going to be a good year for reds this year so I hope to get out there more. You & I fish the same waters so perhaps we'll cross paths. Here is another I caught Father's Day not far from where you were probably. He was a chunker!


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Man that is a fatty! Its sure nice to see the reds coming back. It's been too long. I've caught a decent red and striper lately. I want a nice speck next. Glad you're back out there. Hopefully something to post in the next few days. Courage


----------

